# dalingrin, take a break - you've earned it



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

dalingrin, please don't fall into the trap of thinking you need to reach a target milestone before taking a break. There are always going to be more milestones anyway. Take a look back at what you've achieved so far and not ahead at what is left. You have the right to take some time out to recharge and we do not have any right to stop you


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

calris said:


> dalingrin, please don't fall into the trap of thinking you need to reach a target milestone before taking a break. There are always going to be more milestones anyway. Take a look back at what you've achieved so far and not ahead at what is left. You have the right to take some time out to recharge and we do not have any right to stop you


dalingrin I agree with calris 100%....didn't we just lose someone who once said

"you can't connect the dots looking forward; you can only connect them looking backwards...."

take the time and recharge your batteries....we all can wait


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sure dalingrin is intelligent enough to know when and when not to take a break..


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> I am sure dalingrin is intelligent enough to know when and when not to take a break..


I'm not saying he isn't, but no one is imune to passion induced blindness


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree, as long as i have a build ready by christmas, i'd be a happy camper.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> I agree, as long as i have a build ready by christmas, i'd be a happy camper.


what if it's ready for Valentines day?
you're not gonna be camping anymore? or..... that's not in *your* schedule?...

:androidwink:


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

scrizz said:


> what if it's ready for Valentines day?
> you're not gonna be camping anymore? or..... that's not in *your* schedule?...
> 
> :androidwink:


Well... There's no showers in the woods. And i would surely run out of food and start starving by then. 
But if its a fight for survival....

:androidwink:


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

lol dun copy my faces, it freaks me out
lol
xD


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Seriously dalingrin, you have earned a break BIG TIME!

Thank you so much - A few little hiccups getting gapps installed (all good when done through ACME Installer) and I've already had my WiFi lock up (turned WiFi Off then On and it came back to life) but otherwise faultless.

This is great - Go sleep while I stay up all night playing :androidwink:


----------

